# Take a look at my nocking point on my ROSS



## ARdeerhunter (Jul 24, 2005)

I am still getting a slightly low nock tear, but it seems that my nocking point is already too high. What do ya'll think? I am not getting any fletching contact at all, but all my others bows that I have tuned seemed to have been about square to the string, but this one seems really high. Any ideas what is causing this? 

Should I just shoot it and not worry about it?

Ross CR334
QAD Ultra Rest Pro

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

that don't seem that high @ all i seen some one cam bows had a nocking point of almost 1/4 high.
i like a little high tear low tear just bad arrow flight IMO.
also looks like your d-loop might be pinching your nock that might be your problem also.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

play with the timing of the rest,get it coming up in the last 1.5 inches of your draw.ive tuned out lots of slight tears with just the timing of the rest on a bunch of differant bows


----------



## pblawler (Apr 7, 2005)

Make sure both limb bolts are tight or backed out equally. Also try shooting a shaft without fletching through paper and see what it is doing. The slightest touch with blazers will cause a tear because they are so stiff.


----------



## ARdeerhunter (Jul 24, 2005)

I have both limbs maxed out. I will try to shoot a bare shaft!


----------



## ARdeerhunter (Jul 24, 2005)

Ok, shot a bare shaft and got the same tear (low nock). Removed my STS and shot a bullet hole. I thought it was a fluke thing so I shot again another bullet hole. Moved out to 12 ft and shot another bullet hole. I tried to adjust the STS from 1/4" -1/16" from the string but nothing worked. I originally had it barely touching the string. So after all of this I am just going to keep my STS off. My Ross is quiet anyway. 

Once I shot my fletched arrow (with blazers) I got a high nock tear. I think I am going to go with another vane that is not as stiff and high profile as the blazers. I love them, but not if the are going to affect my arrow flight. My rest is adjusted as far down as I can get it or I would move everything down. 

Anyway, anyone need a rear mount STS?

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## pblawler (Apr 7, 2005)

You may be able to try different vane orientations and get the blazers to work, otherwise Vanetec Vmaxx in three inch is an excellent alternative.

As far as the STS I have tuned many Ross bows with the STS and had no problems, can you post a pic of how you have it mounted.



ARdeerhunter said:


> Ok, shot a bare shaft and got the same tear (low nock). Removed my STS and shot a bullet hole. I thought it was a fluke thing so I shot again another bullet hole. Moved out to 12 ft and shot another bullet hole. I tried to adjust the STS from 1/4" -1/16" from the string but nothing worked. I originally had it barely touching the string. So after all of this I am just going to keep my STS off. My Ross is quiet anyway.
> 
> Once I shot my fletched arrow (with blazers) I got a high nock tear. I think I am going to go with another vane that is not as stiff and high profile as the blazers. I love them, but not if the are going to affect my arrow flight. My rest is adjusted as far down as I can get it or I would move everything down.
> 
> ...


----------



## ARdeerhunter (Jul 24, 2005)

I do not have a pic of it right now. You can barely see the top of it the in the pic above. I used it on my Legacy and it worked perfectly. Not knocking the thing at all. They are not hard to mount at all. It was not touching the cables are anything like that.

Anyway, I am about 99.9% that it was mounted right, the main issue with the things is the distance to the string. Some bows like them touching and some like a little gap.

Thanks for the help,
Brad


----------



## pblawler (Apr 7, 2005)

Now that you have it tuned you might try shooting through paper and trying it at different points on the string and at different distances.



ARdeerhunter said:


> I do not have a pic of it right now. You can barely see the top of it the in the pic above. I used it on my Legacy and it worked perfectly. Not knocking the thing at all. They are not hard to mount at all. It was not touching the cables are anything like that.
> 
> Anyway, I am about 99.9% that it was mounted right, the main issue with the things is the distance to the string. Some bows like them touching and some like a little gap.
> 
> ...


----------



## ARdeerhunter (Jul 24, 2005)

Well, this whole nocking point is really bothering me. It should not be this high. The bow shoots fine, but I an afraid there might be something wrong with the bow. Anyone else have a bow with their nocking point this high? I measured it and it is 1/4" above square.

I guess I should just shoot it and not worry about it but I have seen other bows on here some Ross and some other brands that have their nocking point set at square. This just does not add up.

Could it be a form issue?

Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## ARdeerhunter (Jul 24, 2005)

Just read another post where JAVI said that the QAD rests like a high nocking point. Somewhere around 1/4" he said. 

This may be good info for other QAD rest shooters to know. 

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

1/4" is not at all unreasonable. You could have a pair of slightly mismatched limbs. No big deal if it tunes.

I have two Martin bows with Nitrous cams and they both tune well at 5/16" above square. I don't fight it or question it. Just tune and shoot it.

I once had a 1977 Jennings Arrowstar that just had to have the nocking point at 7/8" above square. Yeh, it looked funny, but on a very good day I could shoot 1 1/2" groups at 60 yards and consistently 5" groups at that distance; bare shafts flew like little rockets out to 50 yards. So be it.

That's why we tune in the first place. Not every bow is the same.


----------



## pblawler (Apr 7, 2005)

ARdeerhunter said:


> Just read another post where JAVI said that the QAD rests like a high nocking point. Somewhere around 1/4" he said.
> 
> This may be good info for other QAD rest shooters to know.
> 
> ...


Getting good clearance with the quad and blazers can also be a trick


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

I wouldn't worry too much about the nock being a little high if the bow is shooting well. The last one cam that I had was about a quarter inch nock high and was deadly accurate and had a very flat trajectory. I was happy with it.


----------



## ARdeerhunter (Jul 24, 2005)

Yeah Trey, I switched to the vanetec vmaxx 3in vanes and I love them. Clearance is no longer a problem. I love the blazers but they were so stiff that any little bit of contact on my QAD rest made my arrow dance.


----------



## revwilder (Apr 11, 2005)

*Measure Your Tiller!*

Sometimes your cable can stretch and your tiller is uneven. Measure your tiller and get them even then readjust your nocking point and tune.

That's the only reason your nocking point should be off, or it is a bow problem.



ARdeerhunter said:


> Well, this whole nocking point is really bothering me. It should not be this high. The bow shoots fine, but I an afraid there might be something wrong with the bow. Anyone else have a bow with their nocking point this high? I measured it and it is 1/4" above square.
> 
> I guess I should just shoot it and not worry about it but I have seen other bows on here some Ross and some other brands that have their nocking point set at square. This just does not add up.
> 
> ...


----------

